# Colnago C50 or Extreme Power



## HighFlyer (Sep 5, 2002)

*Colnago C50 or C50 Extreme Power*

I weigh in at 195 pounds and was wondering what the recommended max. rider weight is for the C50 and whether perhaps I should be looking at the C50 Extreme Power instead. Any comments or advice would be appreciated. Any C50 clydesdales out there?


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

HighFlyer said:


> I weigh in at 195 pounds and was wondering what the recommended max. rider weight is for the C50 and whether perhaps I should be looking at the C50 Extreme Power instead. Any comments or advice would be appreciated. Any C50 clydesdales out there?


I'm certainly not the guy for this at 135 but I'm pretty sure that that weight isn't an issue for the C50. The Extreme-C has a 90kg weight limit (not the Extreme Power) but there is no listed weight limit for the C50 which means at 195 you're fine. The Extreme Power has oversized tubing (and different BB I believe) to allow for "extreme" power transfer. Personally I don't get it for the "commoners" but I don't put out 1200 watts at peak power...


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

As mentioned, there isn't any rider weight issue with the C50. What is funny is that the Extreme Power, which is stiffer than the C50, actually weighs less than the C50. Same goes for the Cristallo, but it is a monocoque frame versus the lugs and tubes of the C50, Extreme Power, and Extreme C. The C50 is probably the best bike for all around purposes, but not the best for anything in particular with the exception of maybe comfort. I just bought the Cristallo before the Extreme Power came out, and if I get really lucky I might be able to get another bike next year, and I am having one heck of a time debating between the Extreme Power, Extreme C, and C50. I guess I'll be able to make a better decision after riding the Cristallo for a little while.


----------



## ballmon (Mar 23, 2005)

HighFlyer said:


> I weigh in at 195 pounds and was wondering what the recommended max. rider weight is for the C50 and whether perhaps I should be looking at the C50 Extreme Power instead. Any comments or advice would be appreciated. Any C50 clydesdales out there?



I weigh considerable more than you and my C-50 never, ever protests. The extreme power would be fine , but might be overkill.


----------

